# Favorite fish



## Shellectra (Aug 23, 2008)

So what's your favorite african in your tank??

I have to say mine is my cobalt zebras.. they are the most brightest in color and in photos they come out looking the best!

Also my male salousi's (sp?) are very very attractive, especially when they are getting angry or flirting with the females


----------



## sharky1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine I would have to say is my electric blue. It just looks so impresive gliding in and out of the rocks. I'm looking forward to hopefully breeding these in the next few months when I get a few females.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

My favorite African is a Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania. I also really love Aulonocara kandeense, but never been able to keep them yet due to them being less common and generally requiring a species only tank to show their true beauty.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni by far for color. But for "coolness" I'm very surprised how much I like the Synodontis.


----------



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

I love my maingano. there blue almost glows when in a dispute or the male is flirting. :thumb:


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

My male red zebra who is king of the tank is probably my favourite, the peach colour with tinges of blue looks awesome. The Demasoni is also cool.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine are the White Top Haras.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Currently it's my Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos "maingano" as well... older pic of my Dom Male.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine would be my smaller of the two yellow labs. Im not 100% but i think its a female, she eats from my hands, and is the most peaceful fish in my tank. I'm very interested in adding a few maingano or cyno. afras to my current setup, i just think it might be overstocked.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Mine currently are Demasoni. However, when my Cyno. sp. Hara "Gallireya Reef" mature, I may change my mind...


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

My Fossorochromis rostratus :fish:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, I do love fossos. I really need a tank big enough to keep them.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

Venustus for me, a nice big male, cool. =D>


----------



## Cardiff (Jun 2, 2008)

got to be my largest male venustus too, was not fussed when i got into malawis and they were all little but he is getting so pretty these days nad the blue head is awesome

8)


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Demasoni all the way :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Peacock Cichlids are my favorite fish. 8)


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

I Love my Cynotilapia Hai Reef's They are only inch long now but they school around the tank diving in and outa rocks.... they are crazy cool


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

How did you guys manage to pick just one??? I was thinking my Lab pallidus, but then I thought about my Lab mbamba... then I started to think about my Ps. Williamsi North... and can't leave out the Metriaclima Mbweca.... Oh and then I really do love the OB zebras... and of course the various Cynos (white top hara, Afra Jalo Reef, Lion, ect.)...

How can you simply pick just one, they are all wonderful!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

My favorite fish is a genus of cichlids, not just a single species.

I only have a couple variants of _Cynotilapia_, but I'd be hard-pressed to pick a single one as a favorite.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Cichlid whisperer raises a good point, there are too many personalities to pick from! My lab is probably my favorite, but everyone else is tied for second.


----------



## frankeyser (Jul 29, 2008)

my f1 chalosi's. I rasied them from 3/4s of am inch. They and my rusties (also raised from fry) always meet me and my fiancee at the tank as soon as I walk in the door. they always wiggly back and forth like a puppy happy to see its owner.
love those guys!


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like all my malawis, but I would have to say OB Estherae would be my favourite.

I Love how the orange and black go together.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

my favorite fish jumped out of my tank in the middle of the night. It still hurts me to think about it.

Dimidiochromis Compressicep:


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What a dilemma! Saulosi for personality, Synos Petricola for cruising ability, Calvus for cool shape, and Juli Regani for prolific breeding award! Okay, I'm addicted to cichlids!


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow.. hard to say... my favorites right now are:

B. Rhoadesii
P. "Tangerine Tiger"
A. Ruby Red VERY RED
A. Baneschi(Benga Peacock) SHOW quality
C. Borleyi "Mbnenji" the ones with the really long pectoral fins.

If I had to choose one right now? the Bucco.. though I'm sorry I sold my Tyranochromis... I got a lot of money from him but he was one of the top 5 easily.


----------

